# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Jetski

## dennis3

Gnwrizei kaneis gia ta kinezika jetski me mixani suzuki 4xroni,1400cc me 150 aloga?Sea jet einai i marka...an kapoios gnwrizei kati as apantisei.

----------

